# T.U.G phantom x T.U.G phantom



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

If the phantom morph is snow based hypomelanistic tremper, would breeding two together result in 25% tremper 50% phantom and 25% super phantom or are the urban gecko snows not incomplete dominant? what if i got a tug phantom male and bred him to my super snow tremper albino female? what could i get then?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

boywonder said:


> If the phantom morph is snow based hypomelanistic tremper, would breeding two together result in 25% tremper 50% phantom and 25% super phantom or are the urban gecko snows not incomplete dominant? what if i got a tug phantom male and bred him to my super snow tremper albino female? what could i get then?


There no super from a albino TUG snow X albino TUG snow it would be 100% albino TUG snow.Phantom are albino TUG snow However if you look at albino TUG snow they are a mix of standed TUG snow and TUG snow hypo so there are two morphs lost in the same morph name.Coz they are the result of TUG snow and albino SHTCT.However i beleave it has been proven that if you breed a TUG snow X mack snow this has resulted in super snow offspring :crazy: also GEM snow X mack snow also gave super snow offsping :crazy:.But breeding TUG X TUG OR GEM X GEM doesn't give super snow.So albino TUG snow X mack snow would get super snow het albino but gods know what you class the other snows as are they mack or are they TUG that is the question ??.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

so the TUG snow is line bred snow then?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

boywonder said:


> so the TUG snow is line bred snow then?


The TUG snow is beleaved to be dominant and deffo does act so.The ancestor of TUG snow came from a couple collect from the wild There's more info on the on TUG's web site.

TUG snow
The Urban Gecko

albino TUG snow-(Phantom) 
The Urban Gecko


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i read all the stuff about the snows on the website but thought alot of it was americana, re branding of line bred snows, but you say it acts domimant? over say a tang? would i get all snows with tug snow x tangerine?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

boywonder said:


> i read all the stuff about the snows on the website but thought alot of it was americana, re branding of line bred snows, but you say it acts domimant? over say a tang? would i get all snows with tug snow x tangerine?


Well TUG snow X normal = roughly 50%TUG snow and 50%normal out come.

So if you on about a heavy spotted normal tangerine it would be around 50%/50% out come the tangerine influance will show poluting to whiteness so no point really.Onless it's hypo tangerine then for the hypo gene then you have no choice reallly as white hypo snow's are pretty rare.Think on what happens when you breed a mack snow to a hypo tangerine strain you get the mack snow hypo-AKA-mack ghost.A straw yellow coloured leo well it basically the same resulting offspring when you breed a TUG snow X hypo tangerine.

Look in the link of the availible look at the TUG hypo snow's whitch are the by product of the TUG albino snow'AKA-(phantom) so they have SHTCT blood there for tangerine blood.Look at there coloring compared to standed TUG snow's.
The Urban Gecko


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

has anyone bought one yet? has anyone even seen one in the flesh?


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

here is mine


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

did you get her from crystal palace slimrob? lovely gecko


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

boywonder said:


> i read all the stuff about the snows on the website but thought alot of it was americana, re branding of line bred snows, but you say it acts domimant? over say a tang? would i get all snows with tug snow x tangerine?


It doesn't act dominant over tangerine (they're two different genes).

It acts dominant over normal Not-Mack/TUG/Gem-Snow.

Basically:

Mack Snow is codominant to normal.
TUG Snow is dominant to normal and codominant to Mack Snow.
Gem Snow is dominant to normal and codominant to Mack Snow.

A heterozygous Mack snow is a mack snow.
A heterozygous TUG snow is a TUG snow.
A heterozygous Gem snow is a Gem snow.
A homozygous Mack snow is a* super* snow.
A homozygous TUG snow is a TUG snow.
A homozygous Gem snow is a Gem snow.
A heterozygous Mack, heterozygous TUG snow is a *Super* Snow.
A heterozygous Mack, heterozygous Gem snow is a *Super *Snow.

No idea what a het Gem/het TUG looks like. Could be a super snow, might just be a snow indistinguishable from Gem or TUG snows.

Therefore, breed a TUG snow to a tangerine, you'd expect to get at least some (and maybe all) heterozygous TUG snow offspring. Depends on whether your TUG snow is heterozygous or homozygous - there's no visual way to tell. One non-snow offspring proves that your TUG is a het TUG, though


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

yep
i have put her with a ray hine sunglow, she is gravid so i am looking forward to see what pops out.


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

yup
got her from darren at c.p.r. 
have put her with my ray hine sunglow, so looking forward to see what pops out!!


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i'd buy a female off you i think they're lovely looking geckos. keep thinking i'll buy one and a tug snow male from cpr but they never answer emails and at the moment i have no room lol


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

we will have to see what hatches, if you go to c.p.r, a 5* one will cost you 400+ check my site out in a few weeks they wont be that much
cheers 
rob


----------

